# iPhone iOS5 - diminished battery life after the update



## skijay (Oct 26, 2011)

I updated my iPhone 4 (VZ) during the Walking Dead Season opener to the new OS.  I wanted to take advantage of the iCloud.  

Monday and Tuesday after I did it all was well.  I went jogging on Wednesday night and used the Nike app.  Still no issue.  Thursday morning my phone was at 100% charge in the morning.  At noon I was down to 60%.  I did not use the phone.  Around 6pm when I called Apple I was about 40%.  I had no calls, texts or was using it.  

That night I learned about the multi-tasking and how to turn off apps.  The tech guy suspected it was the Nike App that was still running.  That night I powered down the phone and charged it. Worked fine after that.

Last weekend - no issues.  Today it started all over again.  I have just the phone, email and Facebook app running and am at 38%.  Typically I am about 75% each night at this time.

We had a sales guy come to the office last week and he has the same phone as me and did the update.  The first thing he asked me was if I had diminished battery life after it.

Anybody else out there having battery issues after the update?


----------



## Nick (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish my battery life on my android was that good!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2011)

I heard that one of our IT people at work had a similar issue on their 4 running iOS 5. I'll go see if I can get some more info. From what I understand, it is an issue...but not everyone experiences it. 

We're running 5 on our iPad1. We leave mail and sometimes FB running in the background. It can go a few days without a charge. Then again, it doesn't get used as much as a phone.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 27, 2011)

My phone uses 4 D cells that last all day, no problem.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 27, 2011)

I have put in a complaint also but with VZ over the iPhone4 with iOS 5.  I am experiencing the same battery drain myself.  I will say, while it isn't as bad as my old android phone, it still kinda sucks.  Although I think I am jumping back to Android with the Galaxy Nexus.  I miss the bigger screen and the android OS altogether.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2011)

I haven't had any issues, but I have a 4s.I had upgraded my 3Gs to iOS5 for a few days and didn't notice any change in battery performance. I'm on ATT.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 27, 2011)

Bostonian said:


> I have put in a complaint also but with VZ over the iPhone4 with iOS 5. I am experiencing the same battery drain myself. I will say, while it isn't as bad as my old android phone, it still kinda sucks. Although I think I am jumping back to Android with the Galaxy Nexus. I miss the bigger screen and the android OS altogether.


Look at an HTC Titan or Samsung Focus S once they come out (should be soon.)


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 27, 2011)

Just upgraded from the 3G to the 4S (AT&T) and love it, but have noticed the battery life doesn't seem as good.  Will have to look into the multi-tasking to see if that's what's causing the battery to get chewed up even if I'm not using it all that much.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 27, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Just upgraded from the 3G to the 4S (AT&T) and love it, but have noticed the battery life doesn't seem as good.  Will have to look into the multi-tasking to see if that's what's causing the battery to get chewed up even if I'm not using it all that much.



Could it be the thermal transfer from the triple shot latte that all the hipsters who own the latest iPhone 4S drink?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Just upgraded from the 3G to the 4S (AT&T) and love it, but have noticed the battery life doesn't seem as good.  Will have to look into the multi-tasking to see if that's what's causing the battery to get chewed up even if I'm not using it all that much.



The 4S's processor is a lot more powerful and draws more power. It's battery does not last as long as you're used to.


----------



## Edd (Oct 27, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Look at an HTC Titan or Samsung Focus S once they come out (should be soon.)



I can't believe Sprint and Verizon have not announced a next gen WP7 phone.  I'm on Sprint and am close to getting the Arrive out of impatience.  Going to wait as long as I can.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2011)

Not sure if this will help...but worth looking into: http://gizmodo.com/5854193/whats-really-killing-your-iphone-4s-battery


----------



## Edd (Oct 31, 2011)

Edd said:


> I can't believe Sprint and Verizon have not announced a next gen WP7 phone.  I'm on Sprint and am close to getting the Arrive out of impatience.  Going to wait as long as I can.



I got impulsive and went for the iphone 4S from Sprint.  My first Apple product; I've always had an aversion to Apple but I'm going to give them a shot for awhile.  

The Siri thing is undeniably cool and shockingly practical.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2011)

AZ Nerdz update...seems to be a software issue: http://allthingsd.com/20111102/apple-some-ios5-bugs-prompting-iphone-battery-issues/

And it looks like an update will be out eventually: http://www.bgr.com/2011/11/02/apple-releases-ios-5-0-1-to-developers-here-are-the-changes/  (Hooray! "•Adds Multitasking Gestures for original iPad")


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone load the 5.1 yet? After doing the Ginerbread upgrade on Android and having it take them months to get the patches right I am always reluctant to do any upgrade right away.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm going to DL it tonight on the ol iPad1.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got a 4S 2 days ago, and asked to upgrade this AM.  Have no idea what I have now lol, but guessing this is what you're referring to.  Do these happen alot?  Will it put my phone out of commission for awhile?  Didn't accept it yet.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 8, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Just got a 4S 2 days ago, and asked to upgrade this AM.  Have no idea what I have now lol, but guessing this is what you're referring to.  Do these happen alot?  Will it put my phone out of commission for awhile?  Didn't accept it yet.



They update the OS now and then to fix some bugs. In this case it's a combo bug fix and update for the new iPad. Going from OS5.0 to OS5.1 likely isn't a big deal, but I usually give it a couple days and monitor the apple blogs as sometimes they muck something up. And the servers are usually busy if you try to do it the first day. If it's a big update OS5 to OS6 then definitely hold off and let the early adopters find all the issues.

These guys are my go to place to see if there are any issues after an update: http://www.macrumors.com/


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm holding off for awhile myself like Wa-Loaf.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 8, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> They update the OS now and then to fix some bugs. In this case it's a combo bug fix and update for the new iPad. Going from OS5.0 to OS5.1 likely isn't a big deal, but I usually give it a couple days and monitor the apple blogs as sometimes they muck something up. And the servers are usually busy if you try to do it the first day. If it's a big update OS5 to OS6 then definitely hold off and let the early adopters find all the issues.
> 
> These guys are my go to place to see if there are any issues after an update: http://www.macrumors.com/



Thanks for info and link.  I'm such a newbie lol.


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2012)

After a bunch of reading I'm not remotely tempted to update my 4s.  The upgrades aren't motivating to me and I've never had battery issues so the risk vs reward isn't making sense.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> They update the OS now and then to fix some bugs. In this case it's a combo bug fix and update for the new iPad. Going from OS5.0 to OS5.1 likely isn't a big deal, but I usually give it a couple days and monitor the apple blogs as sometimes they muck something up. And the servers are usually busy if you try to do it the first day. If it's a big update OS5 to OS6 then definitely hold off and let the early adopters find all the issues.
> 
> These guys are my go to place to see if there are any issues after an update: http://www.macrumors.com/



Have you updated yet?

I'm having a hard time getting the iPad to upgrade to ios5. I think I need that before I can do the 5.1 on it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Have you updated yet?
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting the iPad to upgrade to ios5. I think I need that before I can do the 5.1 on it.



No, not for fear of anything. Just haven't bothered yet.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Have you updated yet?
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting the iPad to upgrade to ios5. I think I need that before I can do the 5.1 on it.



That was the last "plug in" update I did on our iPad. The update process was a bit clunky. The wifi updates are much easier. Although, non of them have been really major. I haven't done the upgrade to 5.1 as of yet. Just haven't bothered.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2012)

Glenn said:


> That was the last "plug in" update I did on our iPad. The update process was a bit clunky. The wifi updates are much easier. Although, non of them have been really major. I haven't done the upgrade to 5.1 as of yet. Just haven't bothered.



I just figured it was due to everyone getting the 5.1 that the system was clogged. Will try again one of these days, if not will bring it to the Apple store.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> No, not for fear of anything. Just haven't bothered yet.


Bricked my friend's phone.

Just saying.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2012)

mondeo said:


> Bricked my friend's phone.
> 
> Just saying.



I'm sure a quick trip to the Apple store got it fixed or a new phone on the spot. When an android update screwed up my phone, I was told by the carrier to wait for an update/patch, 6 months later and a bunch of updates and patches, it was back to normal! I was also unable to find an android store locally to bring it too.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 15, 2012)

I took upgrade yesterday.  Easy, didn't take long.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2012)

mondeo said:


> Bricked my friend's phone.
> 
> Just saying.



A one off. The blogs light up when there is a real problem with an update.


----------

